# Low dissolved Oxygen



## brondie (Jun 6, 2006)

Have been reading some topics in this forum and there is a mention of low dissolved oxygen in the tank water. How would one find out about this and how can it be corrected?

Thanks.....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not normally a problem but it can happen. THe first sign of o2 depletion is fish gasping at the surface of the tank. If they are not and swimming at all levels (swimming level depends on fish type of course), then you are fine. Adding an airstone will remedy low o2 levels.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

D.O. sometimes becomes an issue for tanks with a low surface area to volume. What comes to mind is a 30 gallon extra high. It has the same surface area as a 25 or 20 high, but holds a lot more water and presumably fish. Most of the time it is not an issue if you maintain your tanks and don't overstock them.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

A remedy can be either an airstone or even a hang on filter which could be used to oxygenate the water being that it causes surface agitation.


----------

